# President Heads



## Timeshifter (Feb 4, 2021)

I could't find a more suitable sub forum.

I came across these ages ago and have been mulling it over ever since. I found it bizzare to be honest, I mean, who would make these heads for people to come and visit? What kind of thrill would that give anyone? Anyway, it appears they were made for this, and for a while, people did come to see them.






> What to do when you have 43 20-foot-tall busts of nearly every U.S. president and nowhere to put them?
> This was the problem that Howard Hankins found himself facing in 2010, after Presidents Park in Williamsburg, Virginia, where the giant busts had been on display, closed down.
> 
> The statues were sculpted by Houston artist David Adickes, who was inspired after driving past Mount Rushmore on a trip back from Canada. They were open to the public at Presidents Park alongside the Presidential Pet Museum, and received thousands of visitors until 2010 when a company bought the plot of land. The huge presidential heads had to move.
> ...






What this made me consider was; imagine coming across these in a few hundred, or thousand years, with no context!

That's how imagine 90% of history works.

What do you guys think? Has anyone seen these things?


----------



## solarbard (Feb 4, 2021)

This is the creepiest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## JWW427 (Feb 4, 2021)

Super weird, but super cool!
Maybe we could put up a giant sign that reads:  "SH members proclaim that these idiots helped to steal our history!"
Or what about them used as a target range for tanks?


----------



## SonofaBor (Feb 5, 2021)

Futurama is full of clues, too. And head(less) presidents.


----------



## Sovereine (Feb 5, 2021)

Um, is it just me or are those bullet wounds in the his face in the top pic?


----------

